# Can I tell you your MBTI type based on 8 questions?



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

Hi, so I came up with an eight question MBTI test because I've had a hard time typing myself. I'd like to try to type other people with it to see how accurate it is. Please only answer the questions if you already know what type you are or include that you don't know your type at the beginning of your post. Thanks so much to anyone who helps out! 

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll give it a shot. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
I'd try to think it out the best I can and then just get to it.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
Being alone with no one to communicate with. Why? Because I'm an introvert. I'm not "phobic" of groups of people though, It's just that I'm around them for work/duty reasons and not because I actually want to do it. Even then though I prefer working alone if I can.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
I'd try to think back toward all my memories/experiences to get a good feel for it, usually. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
Plan out everything 100%. I don't like it when things aren't structured. Planning ahead of time is good!

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
This is kind of a difficult one...Part of me feels like I have to stay true to my loyality and duty toward pleasing my family and friends. On the other hand, I'm not a pushover and I dislike being dishonest. So it really depends on the situation and how major or minor it is. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
How to get something done.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
Relate it with something I'm familiar with. 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
Tell you what's going to happen. I honestly just don't think I'd be very good at imagining scenarios so It's best to just get to the point.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

Librarylady said:


> I do enjoy hearing various details but I'd say "tell me what's going to happen" since I don't want to play guessing games all night long.


Which would be easier for you to answer if each were a question someone asked to you?


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> Which would be easier for you to answer if each were a question someone asked to you?


Oh whoops, I misread that one.That's what I get for reading too fast lol
I'll edit the post for you.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@Librarylady If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
I'd try to think it out the best I can and then just get to it. *T*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
Being alone with no one to communicate with. Why? Because I'm an introvert. I'm not "phobic" of groups of people though, It's just that I'm around them for work/duty reasons and not because I actually want to do it. Even then though I prefer working alone if I can. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
I'd try to think back toward all my memories/experiences to get a good feel for it, usually. *Si, S*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
Plan out everything 100%. I don't like it when things aren't structured. Planning ahead of time is good! *J*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
This is kind of a difficult one...Part of me feels like I have to *stay true to my loyality and duty (Fi)* toward pleasing my family and friends. On the other hand, I'm not a pushover and I dislike being dishonest. So it really depends on the situation and how major or minor it is. 

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
How to get something done. *Te*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
Relate it with something I'm familiar with. *Si*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
Tell you what's going to happen. I honestly just don't think I'd be very good at imagining scenarios so It's best to just get to the point. *inferior Ne*

ISTJ for sure!


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

If put on the spot, I'd try to stall, like what do you think about it? Otherwise, I'd have to think about it and then get back to them about it. If I'm given a decision to make, I want to give it my full attention. If it's something trivial, like what do you want for dinner or something like that, I give several ideas, all of which I'd be happy with. For example, "tacos, pasta, or sandwiches ... which sounds best for you?"

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

Alone. Socializing really wears me out and it sounds like a great way to ruin a weekend by spending it with a bunch of people with no breathing room.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

I'd say that they are puzzling and interesting and I try to figure them out by applying science and introspection. I would say that I'm more interested in why things are and why people do the things they do than I am in the things or people themselves. I like to analyze and try to figure things out. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?* improvise.

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?* true to myself.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?* why the way it is.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?* I focus on the story and if I cannot understand something about the story, I'll relate it to something I'm familiar with. Usually, I just enjoy being carried off by a story, though, so I try not to put too much extra thought into it.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.* It would be easier to tell you what's going to happen based on my analysis of probabilities because it would take a lot less time and energy. If I started on all the different things that COULD happen, we'd be talking for days. Literally.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@brightflashes If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

If put on the spot, I'd try to stall, like what do you think about it? Otherwise, I'd have to think about it and then get back to them about it. If I'm given a decision to make, I want to give it my full attention. If it's something trivial, like what do you want for dinner or something like that, *I give several ideas, all of which I'd be happy with. Ne* For example, "tacos, pasta, or sandwiches ... which sounds best for you?” *It’s not super clear, but I’d say you’re more of a F than a T because you didn’t reference research or anything that sounded T to me.*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

Alone. Socializing really wears me out and it sounds like a great way to ruin a weekend by spending it with a bunch of people with no breathing room. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

I'd say that they are puzzling and interesting and I try to figure them out by applying science and introspection. I would say that I'm more interested in why things are and why people do the things they do than I am in the things or people themselves. *(N)* I like to analyze and try to figure things out. 

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it? improvise. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose? true to myself. *Fi*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done? why the way it is. *(N, inferior Te.)*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with? I focus on the story and if I cannot understand something about the story, *I'll relate it to something I'm familiar with. (Si)* Usually, I just enjoy being carried off by a story, though, so I try not to put too much extra thought into it.

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation. It would be easier to tell you what's going to happen based on my analysis of probabilities because it would take a lot less time and energy. *If I started on all the different things that COULD happen, we'd be talking for days. Literally. (Strong Ne)*

I agree with INFP for you.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

I would ask them for as much information as possible on the scenario in question. I might do additional research of my own if I felt it was warranted. I would then take the information and use it to assess the consequences of each decision. I would then choose what I considered the best option based on the possible consequences. 

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

The former. No contest. I do that sort of thing a lot anyway (in that I live alone and often go a weekend without any real social contact). I just find the latter overwhelming mostly and it requires a lot of effort for me to be truly sociable for such a long time. I don't really enjoy it because I don't always feel like I can be myself. It's ok from time to time, but I really don't have that level of energy. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

I see the world as chaotic. I see people much the same, though dynamic would be a more appropriate word. Everything is constantly changing from one point to the next and it feels like you're constantly riding a wave and trying your hardest to keep balance and not fall off into the depths of the water. And then sometimes you do, and you go through the same thing keeping your head above the water and keeping moving among the waves. People come alongside you and some of them hit onto your board and make you wobble/fall off. The ones worth keeping around help you stay afloat. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Tempted more towards the plan. But planning out everything isn't always realistic. You need to build some flexibility into the system, some extra options. But it's good to have a goal for five years time and a fair idea of the things you need to do to reach there. Improvisation doesn't work well for me. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*

This really does depend on the situation. I prefer being true to myself, but I'm happy to do things which I don't really like to help someone out or to make someone I care about happy. I think by not treating those I care about well by putting them first once in a while wouldn't be very true to myself anyway. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

Can I have both?! Maybe why something is the way it is, because with that information you can use it to work out how to get something done. Knowing how to do something can be figured out more easily if you know why, than figuring out why if you just know the how. For me it's that way around anyway. 

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

I relate everything to myself, and I'm more interested in the meaning behind the story than the actual story itself, although I do like a good plot 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

2 I suppose. But I would say what's _most likely_ to happen in a situation. I'd probably follow it with a couple of other possibilities.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@AllyKat If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

I would ask them for as much information as possible on the scenario in question. I might do additional research of my own if I felt it was warranted. I would then take the information and use it to assess the consequences of each decision. I would then choose what I considered the best option based on the possible consequences. *T*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

The former. No contest. I do that sort of thing a lot anyway (in that I live alone and often go a weekend without any real social contact). I just find the latter overwhelming mostly and it requires a lot of effort for me to be truly sociable for such a long time. I don't really enjoy it because I don't always feel like I can be myself. It's ok from time to time, but I really don't have that level of energy. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

I see the world as chaotic. I see people much the same, though dynamic would be a more appropriate word. Everything is constantly changing from one point to the next and it feels like you're constantly riding a wave and trying your hardest to keep balance and not fall off into the depths of the water. And then sometimes you do, and you go through the same thing keeping your head above the water and keeping moving among the waves. People come alongside you and some of them hit onto your board and make you wobble/fall off. The ones worth keeping around help you stay afloat. *Strong Si*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

Tempted more towards the plan. *But planning out everything isn't always realistic. (T)* You need to build some flexibility into the system, some extra options. *But it's good to have a goal for five years time and a fair idea of the things you need to do to reach there. Improvisation doesn't work well for me. (J)*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

This really does depend on the situation. I prefer being true to myself, but I'm happy to do things which I don't really like to help someone out or to make someone I care about happy. I think by not treating those I care about well by putting them first once in a while wouldn't be very true to myself anyway. *Fi*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

Can I have both?! Maybe why something is the way it is, because *with that information you can use it to work out how to get something done. (Te)* Knowing how to do something can be figured out more easily if you know why, than figuring out why if you just know the how. For me it's that way around anyway. 

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

I relate everything to myself, and I'm more interested in the meaning behind the story than the actual story itself, although I do like a good plot  *Si*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

2 I suppose. But I would say what's most likely to happen in a situation. *I'd probably follow it with a couple of other possibilities. (Ne)*

I'd go with ISTJ


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

It's a really loose scenario. I'd probably think about why he/she asked me in the first place. Then what are the benefits and what are the downsides of each decision. How long will it affect me? How long will it affect others?

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

I can always zone out if I've had enough of company, or take a longer dump than usual. Whereas sitting in my room for a whole weekend is just boring. With the exception of a few things I'd choose friends.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

It's complicated. There's too much personal things going around there, too much to know, too much knowing cause confusion, confusion leads to unhappiness. Unhappiness leads to...war.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Improvise. Sticking to plans suffocates me.

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*

Making someone happy.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

I don't want anyone ever tell me why something is the way it is. Better tell me how to get something done.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

I'd probably relate it to something. To draw conclusions?

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

I'd probably focus on one thing that would pop up in my head, but I'd have no problem coming up with multiple solutions to the same situation as well. But it'd probaly require more thinking.

Thanks.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

:bored: @ the introvert/ extrovert question, lol . Who wants to be alone for a whole weekend?! I feel like many of the introverts on this board are extreme introverts (hence, coming to internet forums), and probably not representative of the general population. I would suspect that most introverts (myself included) would really hate to be alone for a _whole_ weekend.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@jetser If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

It's a really loose scenario. I'd probably think about why he/she asked me in the first place. Then about *what are the benefits and what are the downsides of each decision. (T)* How long will it affect me? How long will it affect others? T because your answer overall seems more methodical than emotional.

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

I can always zone out if I've had enough of company. Whereas sitting in my room for a whole weekend is just boring. With the exception of a few things I'd choose friends. *E*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

It's complicated. There's too much personal things going around there, too much to know, too much knowing cause confusion, confusion leads to unhappiness. Unhappiness leads to...war. *S*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

Improvise. Sticking to plans suffocates me. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

Making someone happy. *Fe*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

*I don't want anyone ever tell me why something is the way it is. (inferior Ni)* Better tell me how to get something done. *T*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

I'd probably relate it to something. *To draw conclusions? (Se, because relating it to something to draw conclusions is different from the Si relating because it's just natural. There's not really enough information here to say Se for sure, but the rest of your answers make me fairly certain you're an ESTP.)*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

I'd probably focus on one thing that would pop up in my head, *(Ni)* but I'd have no problem coming up with multiple solutions to the same situation as well. But it'd probaly require more thinking.

*ESTP*


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@everydaydreams I've grown ambivalent to typology for a year, but go ahead. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?* I'd ask for more context of the situation and dole out advice from there. I would be completely averse to making the decision for them, though I would try to rationally explain the most practical and wise solution to take. Ultimately, though, I'd trust their own reasoning abilities and leave the decision up to them. 

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?* I would actually choose the latter, simply because they are a group of close friends of mine. While I wouldn't mind winding down by myself for a bit afterwards, I do rather like engaging with the world and with people. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?* It would probably be some sort of philosophizing, in all honesty. I might draw in on a few experiences, for sure, but I think it would largely be based on broad statements, such as "Those are around you merely dispense advice. It is ultimately you who must press the button." or "A tad bit of compassion never hurt anyone."

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
* Halfway. I'd like a general idea of which direction I'm going in, but I'd hate to bind myself to an inflexible 5-year plan. (After all, I'm not Joseph Stalin!) 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?* If it was someone I don't care much for, the former without a doubt. If it is someone I do, however, care about, it would depend on the situation. I'd be true to myself and make the tough decision, but then try to make peace about it afterwards. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?* The way it is. I'm rather fond of forming my own strategies and am not too fond of having a specific plan of action forced upon me. 

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?* I usually relate it to something I'm familiar with i.e. similar experiences I may have had myself. 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.* Based on experiences discussing politics with my dad and friends, I'm going to say #2. Nobody has the power of foresight, which makes it easier to pick holes if someone claims that one definite scenario is bound to happen. I, personally, when discussing situations, am inclined to say "Okay, 1 of these 3-4 things are most likely going to happen."


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
I think my intial gut reaction is, is there even need for a decision? I think I like to just let situations work themselves out whenever it is possible. (Not to any majorly neglectful or avoidant degree). But I prefer not to actually make decisions wherever it is not necessary because in a way that is sort of confining. This should not be mistaken with inability to make important choices however. But for sake of answering. Prefer go with the flow. Now if it seems more like some form a decision actually needs to be made I think if I had to pinpoint I use deductive reasoning factor in as much of all angles as I can and then work my way backwards to see what is actually necessary or practical and does it meet initial needs as well as slightly further out. Essentially what is the use of said whatever choice pro & con. 


*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?* Room full of things to do. I love projects. I like conceptualizing formats and processes. Working on something hands on. And I happen to often prefer independent work most while in this part of the process which is my fave. Although I would not pass up a good time with a bunch of people either and just go back to what I was working on. 

*IIf someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
I work to meet the needs of people thru production & use. I believe group harmony is acheived thru a working machine. I am saying what suits my approach to the world (not saying my way is exclusively the only format). So anyways I tend to look at how the machine is running so to speak to achieve group harmony (as opposed to seeking group harmony first to then oil the machine). I.e. How could this process all tie together in a smooth way so that way everyone is satisfied but things are congruent. 

*
Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?* Eh well honestly a combination. (I mean I am 33 with kids so I would say given my lifestyle some planning is essential). I will say tho I am not the person who has an exact defined 5 year plan. It is far more general and broad and leaves room for a few path options. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?* Honestly this question has always confused me. Me being true to myself and my principles tends to be to find common ground or understanding on some level. I.e. Let live let be. There is no single moralistic angle I can think of which I have a heavy stance that obstructs my ability to try and just find a common ground which I can really think of at least off the top of my head. I.e. I do me, you do you, and lets be respectful and respect our differences. I will be considerate where possible of not offending but I will not extremely alter or tailor who I am outside of maybe a professional setting or something where it is somewhat required to appropriate ones self. (Honestly even there in very professional settings I tend to get some what of a free pass to be business casual it is usually appreciated by most of the higher administrative levels I have worked with-the ability to tailor myself being respectful and relateable. But also not folding on dime either. Eh like being the relateable handson leader. I can go PR when necessary of course but my selling point is well one boss called it "your good at playing big sister or favorite aunty" chummy but leads and sticks to the point. Does not need to be one or the other. Never understood that mentality personally. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
I guess given the options tell me why something is the way it is. Because telling me how to get something done is like insulting my intelligence or strengths. Lmao yeah being arrogant here. But be hard pressed to find many who would know how to get things done in a more productive form. There is only a few types I would think it were more of a mutual knowledge where I would benefit from their suggestions (and yes I would listen & consider). But seriously I would rather be shot in the arm than have naive person who is sort of oblvious and scattered tell me how to get things done (like my biggest pet peeve). Also getting past that. I leave people alone overall. Not a micromanager. I let people do their process that works for them so I cannot stand when someone is too all about pushing their way really on anyone always as an mo not just only to myself. Why something is the way it is, is actually interesting or useful information or topic in theory to me which I enjoy different perspectives on. 
*
If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?* Hmm I think a bit of both. Probably your toughest question for me to answer. I sincerely think I am about even here. I am listening to what happens and factoring how I can relate it about equal. 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation*.
I am super good at short range predictions and strategy. 
Not so great at long range. 
Pretty good at cause and effect tho shortrange. 
I.e. How scheduling, floor production, and organization are going to play into predictive behavior of employees thus cares etc. Shrugs hmm whats that. 
Lol my boss yelled at me one time for going outside policy and allowing an employee to take a weekend off she was on for and not up for more. Well this weekend in particular was the employees 21st birthday. So I came to her in private and negotiated with her. I told her I was willing to go outside policy if she was willing to in exchange make up the lost time with two weekends (eh filled the schedule two other weekends just in exchange to fill one weekend ie more useful). Also my biggest reasoning... my boss said why did you do that "uh because she is reliable overall, and if we did not give her, her 21st birthday off she would end up calling in anyways but at the last second and or quit on the spot" That boss came back to me years later and said she was pissed as fuck at me for undermining her at the time but uses that example in operations now on her speech to many on being intune with cause and effect. Eh it was a win win, who cares about petty policy if they are negotiating something more beneficial for the organization as a whole. Yay everyones happy.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@Despotic Nepotist If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be? I'd ask for more context of the situation and dole out advice from there. I would be completely averse to making the decision for them, though I would try to rationally explain the most practical and wise solution to take. Ultimately, though, I'd trust their own reasoning abilities and leave the decision up to them. *T*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why? I would actually choose the latter, simply because they are a group of close friends of mine. While I wouldn't mind winding down by myself for a bit afterwards, I do rather like engaging with the world and with people. *E*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them? It would probably be some sort of philosophizing, in all honesty. I might draw in on a few experiences, for sure, but I think it would largely be based on broad statements, such as "Those are around you merely dispense advice. It is ultimately you who must press the button." or "A tad bit of compassion never hurt anyone." *N*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
Halfway. I'd like a general idea of which direction I'm going in, but I'd hate to bind myself to an inflexible 5-year plan. (After all, I'm not Joseph Stalin!) *(I’d say more P than J, because a J wouldn’t see a plan as a bind I don’t think.)*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose? If it was someone I don't care much for, the former without a doubt. If it is someone I do, however, care about, it would depend on the situation. I'd be true to myself and make the tough decision, but then try to make peace about it afterwards. *(Lower Fe, because you would make the decision to stay true to yourself but you would want to make peace with the other person, which seems Fe to me.)*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done? The way it is. I'm rather fond of forming my own strategies and am not too fond of having a specific plan of action forced upon me. *Ti*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with? I usually relate it to something I'm familiar with i.e. similar experiences I may have had myself. *Si*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation. Based on experiences discussing politics with my dad and friends, I'm going to say #2. Nobody has the power of foresight, which makes it easier to pick holes if someone claims that one definite scenario is bound to happen. I, personally, when discussing situations, am inclined to say "Okay, 1 of these 3-4 things are most likely going to happen." *Ne*

*ENTP*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
You mean just how I make decisions in general or how I would specifically help them come to a decision? If the latter, that depends on the parameters that are currently unknown. If it's just some generic decision where I should decide on something, I just go by gut instinct by weighing pros and cons and what seems to be the best outcome based on the information that is available. 

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
Being alone. Being around too many people for too long a time exhausts me unless it's with some special someone. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
That's a very complex question to answer and highly depends on the situation. Impossible to summarize in just a few sentences or even a shorter paragraph. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
I tend to lean towards improvisation since I think it's impossible to predict everything and sticking to a plan without some adaption for such a long timeline as 5 years. You can set a specific singular goal, but the methods how to get there need to fit the goal. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
Depends on what it's about. I think an important aspect to interpersonal relationships is the ability to set oneself aside once in a while and to give your partner space, even if that may result in a sense of feeling personally uncomfortable. But there are also some things that are not negotiable, and being able to recognize those boundaries is as important as it is to sometimes not always reinforce your boundaries and place yourself first. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
Depends on the situation. With regards to emotions, I like people to explain why things are the way they are as opposed to being told what to feel, but when it comes to projects and accomplishing things, I don't care for the rules, I care for accomplishing the results that we seek. 

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
Not sure I understand this question fully, honestly. What does it mean to only focus on what happens in the story? I mean, I always focus on what people say because I don't second-guess or doubt people's words. I always take what they say for granted. But I also think an important part of communication and sharing of information is to do exactly that, and a way to establish a relationship between two people is that one tells you something and you tell how you emotionally relate to what you were told. I don't understand how communication cannot _not _work this way. 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
Not sure how to make sense of this question either, because none of these are very difficult to me. However, I get the impression based on how (1) is formulated, that you seem to implicate more in terms of potential and whether people are more or less interested in exploring potential connections of an event as opposed to discussion the event in itself and where said event is going. I am not very interested in doing that, as I find it often tends to miss the point and what really matters. I can do it easily, but i get bored very quickly as it doesn't give me anything.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@Sensational If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
I think my intial gut reaction is, is there even need for a decision? I think I like to just let situations work themselves out whenever it is possible. (Not to any majorly neglectful or avoidant degree). But I prefer not to actually make decisions wherever it is not necessary because in a way that is sort of confining. This should not be mistaken with inability to make important choices however. But for sake of answering. *Prefer go with the flow. (P)* Now if it seems more like some form a decision actually needs to be made I think if I had to pinpoint I use deductive reasoning factor in as much of all angles as I can and then work my way backwards to see what is actually necessary or practical and does it meet initial needs as well as slightly further out. Essentially what is the use of said whatever choice pro & con. *T*


If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why? Room full of things to do. I love projects. I like conceptualizing formats and processes. Working on something hands on. And I happen to often prefer independent work most while in this part of the process which is my fave. Although I would not pass up a good time with a bunch of people either and just go back to what I was working on. *I*

IIf someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
I work to meet the needs of people thru production & use. I believe group harmony is acheived thru a working machine. I am saying what suits my approach to the world (not saying my way is exclusively the only format). So anyways I tend to look at how the machine is running so to speak to achieve group harmony (as opposed to seeking group harmony first to then oil the machine). I.e. How could this process all tie together in a smooth way so that way everyone is satisfied but things are congruent. *S*


Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it? Eh well honestly a combination. (I mean I am 33 with kids so I would say given my lifestyle some planning is essential). I will say tho I am not the person who has an exact defined 5 year plan. It is far more general and broad and leaves room for a few path options. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose? Honestly this question has always confused me. Me being true to myself and my principles tends to be to find common ground or understanding on some level. I.e. Let live let be. There is no single moralistic angle I can think of which I have a heavy stance that obstructs my ability to try and just find a common ground which I can really think of at least off the top of my head. I.e. I do me, you do you, and lets be respectful and respect our differences. *I will be considerate where possible (Fe)* of not offending *but I will not extremely alter or tailor who I am outside of maybe a professional setting or something where it is somewhat required to appropriate ones self (lower Fe)*. (Honestly even there in very professional settings I tend to get some what of a free pass to be business casual it is usually appreciated by most of the higher administrative levels *I have worked with-the ability to tailor myself being respectful and relateable. (Fe)* But also not folding on dime either. Eh like being the relateable handson leader. I can go PR when necessary of course but my selling point is well one boss called it "your good at playing big sister or favorite aunty" chummy but leads and sticks to the point. Does not need to be one or the other. Never understood that mentality personally. 

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
I guess given the options tell me why something is the way it is. Because telling me how to get something done is like insulting my intelligence or strengths. yeah being arrogant here. But be hard pressed to find many who would know how to get things done in a more productive form. There is only a few types I would think it were more of a mutual knowledge where I would benefit from their suggestions (and yes I would listen & consider). But seriously I would rather be shot in the arm than have naive person who is sort of oblvious and scattered tell me how to get things done. Also getting past that. I leave people alone overall. Not a micromanager. I let people do their process that works for them so I cannot stand when someone is too all about pushing their way really on anyone always as an mo not just only to myself. Why something is the way it is, is actually interesting or useful information or topic in theory to me which I enjoy different perspectives on. *Ti*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with? Hmm I think a bit of both. Probably your toughest question for me to answer. I sincerely think I am about even here. I am listening to what happens and factoring how I can relate it about equal. *(This is really non-conclusive, but I’d say you’re definitely Se based on your other answers.)*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
I am super good at short range predictions and strategy. 
Not so great at long range. 
Pretty good at cause and effect tho shortrange. 
I.e. How scheduling, floor production, and organization are going to play into predictive behavior of employees thus cares etc. Shrugs hmm whats that. 
Lol my boss yelled at me one time for going outside policy and allowing an employee to take a weekend of she was on for and not up for more. Well this weekend in particular was the employees 21st birthday. So I came to her in private and negotiated with her. I told her I was willing to go outside policy if she was willing to in exchange make up the lost time with two weekends (eh filled the schedule two other weekends just in exchange to fill one weekend ie more useful). Also my biggest reasoning... my boss said why did you do that "uh because she is reliable overall, and if we did not give her, her 21st birthday off she would end up calling in anyways but at the last second and or quit on the spot" That boss came back to me years later and said she was at me for undermining her at the time but uses that example in operations now on her speech to many on being intune with cause and effect. Eh it was a win win, who cares about petty policy if they are negotiating something more beneficial for the organization as a whole. Yay everyones happy. *(Lower Ni.)*

I’d say ISTP.


----------



## OhHeyItsLeonaJ (Apr 16, 2017)

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
First of all, I'd analyse the scale of the decision. How widescale would the effect be and how many people would it affect? I'd think of the amount of options and deduce which one is the best in terms of logic, realism and how positively or negatively it would effect people involved. But people would come before the others if I couldn't get all 3 of them to occur in the same situation. 

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
I'd probably get lonely but I'd pick being alone in a room with things. I like to follow conversations but actually participating in them, especially for a whole weekend, would really wear me out. Also, I feel like I'm more in control being alone. 

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
Whatever we do with ourselves and the things in the world there will be no such thing as perfection. However, despite this we can definitely do more to make the world a better place and while we can't do _anything_ per se, we can definitely do more than we do now. But despite saying that, we are doing things. Look what we've done in the past 100 years, or even just the last 10 years. At the same time, there is still corruption in the world but we've overcome that before and we can do so again. Overall, we are flawed but if we don't let those flaws get in our way, we can make ourselves and our world even better. 

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
I'd prefer to have a plan so I have some control but still wouldn't feel comfortable with being trapped like that. 

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
I'd probably end up making them happy over me, unless it's something that's not that major (such as who gets the larger slice of cake). 

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Nobody knows exactly why something is the way it is, but I'd rather be told how to get something done even if they could. 

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
I'd focus on what happens when being told and then ponder over things such as how relatable it is afterwards. If I were to think of that straight away, I'd miss parts out and therefore would get an inaccurate impression.

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
I'd most likely start with the thing that is most probable, but then think "Hey, that could happen too." to the point I could easily answer number 1.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@Entropic If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
You mean just how I make decisions in general or how I would specifically help them come to a decision? If the latter, that depends on the parameters that are currently unknown. If it's just some generic decision where I should decide on something, I just go by gut instinct by weighing pros and cons and what seems to be the best outcome based on the information that is available. *T*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
Being alone. Being around too many people for too long a time exhausts me unless it's with some special someone. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
That's a very complex question to answer and highly depends on the situation. Impossible to summarize in just a few sentences or even a shorter paragraph. *N*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
I tend to lean towards improvisation since I think it's impossible to predict everything and sticking to a plan without some adaption for such a long timeline as 5 years. You can set a specific singular goal, but the methods how to get there need to fit the goal. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
Depends on what it's about. *I think an important aspect to interpersonal relationships is the ability to set oneself aside (Fe)* once in a while and *to give your partner space, (I)* even if that may result in a sense of feeling personally uncomfortable. But there are also some things that are not negotiable, and being able to recognize those boundaries is as important as it is to sometimes not always reinforce your boundaries and place yourself first.

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Depends on the situation. With regards to emotions, I like people to explain why things are the way they are as opposed to being told what to feel, but when it comes to projects and accomplishing things, I don't care for the rules, I care for accomplishing the results that we seek. *Ti*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
Not sure I understand this question fully, honestly. What does it mean to only focus on what happens in the story? I mean, I always focus on what people say because I don't second-guess or doubt people's words. I always take what they say for granted. But I also think an important part of communication and sharing of information is to do exactly that, and a way to establish a relationship between two people is that one tells you something and you tell how you emotionally relate to what you were told. I don't understand how communication cannot not work this way. *(Si I love the way you looked at this question, honestly. I wish more people were like that.)*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
Not sure how to make sense of this question either, because none of these are very difficult to me. However, I get the impression based on how (1) is formulated, that you seem to implicate more in terms of potential and whether people are more or less interested in exploring potential connections of an event as opposed to discussion the event in itself and where said event is going. I am not very interested in doing that, as I find it often tends to miss the point and what really matters. I can do it easily, but i get bored very quickly as it doesn't give me anything. *(Ni, but for some reason I still think you’re an INTP)*

INTP is my best guess, but I’m not completely sure between that type and INTJ. Just out of curiosity, why do you think you’re an INTJ?


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?


In my head I'll think about all the relevant factors and decide what are the possibilities. Then I'll start asking a series of questions to narrow the possibilities down and see what are the expectations of the other person. Then I'll give them my response, probably with a disclaimer that the information I was given was not sufficient to be certain (that's usually the case in practice).



everydaydreams said:


> If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?


Depends on what I did the days before and who are the friends. In general, I'd probably go with being alone, assuming I have a computer with internet. In case of lack of internet, I'll go out with friends.



everydaydreams said:


> If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?


I'll tell them this is too broad to give a response 

// In social interactions I view people as other human beings with their own experience and point of view. During a thought process, I view people in a more statistical way and try to understand how individual actions lead to "macro" effects. I see the world as the thing that physics is trying to model (if that's what you mean by world). If you mean the human civilization, I see it as a complex system that came to be for reasons history tries to understand and is now governed by economy and politics.



everydaydreams said:


> Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?


I know I won't be able to stick to any plan for five years, so I would rather improvize - flexibility is more important for such a long period.



everydaydreams said:


> If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?


Depends what I'll have to do. If I have to compromize my moral principles, it's a hard choice and I'll probably be looking for a common ground. If it's something I won't strongly regret doing afterwards (e.g. spending a week at a place I don't like), I'll just do it.



everydaydreams said:


> Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?


I always want to know why. Otherwise I won't be able to follow any instructions I'm given.



everydaydreams said:


> If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?


Depends what that someone is trying to achieve by telling me the story. If I find the story interesting, that would be because I'm relating it with things I know. If I just need to listen, I'll focus on what happens. If I need to understand or analize something, I'll probably restort to relating it with something familiar at some point.



everydaydreams said:


> Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.


1 is easier, because given enough common knowledge and imagination you could reply quite accurately. There is usually not enough information to reply to 2, other than using a subjective opinion. I could use my subjective opinion, but I probably won't be satisfied with my answer.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

First of all, I'm not sure about my real type 100%, but many people agree with ISFP, so here I go 

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
So I will be thinking how to make it, it's so damn obvious.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
Question is hard to me, because I haven't had friends for a while, so my judgement will be inaccurate. I would chose being alone, but I would enjoy friends, so it's a tie maybe, so I will make it difficult for in this one. Maybe I chose no friends, just because I think, that I can't have real ones, so all you will get from me is nonsense.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
This question has huge factor of "depends". Question isn't equal to question. Anyway I would explain how I think and what I think is true. If I know some real truth, I would share it. If I don't know it, when I would give my vague thought process.


*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
Who in this world plans out that much? I don't plan when to breathe, so I shouldn't plan out every step for 5 years, yet I may have vague image of what should I do.


*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
It's impossible, we must have some balance between both to keep ourselves mentally healthy. I don't plan to end my life in mental hospital.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
First one, but second one is must too. First at first, but later I will need second one, so..., but still first is bit more important...

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
First one, but later I maybe associate with something unconsciously.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
Second, but it wil soon lead to first and boom, you have mix of both, if I know what I'm talking about. If I don't know, then second will be stronger and make my explanation unbalanced and not very good, which should be fixed.

Put @ tags, because this thread is becoming big shitty mess (editing note: if you want original text editing of original writer just click on reply with quote and delete quote tags [QUOTE:username], it will be much better that way)


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

I would consider as many potential decisions as I could and their respective consequences. Then, among the ones with relatively acceptable consequences, I would pick the one that is most the morally appealing to my ethics.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

The alone room. I am far more productive and relaxed when solitary. I enjoy interacting with people, but not in groups, and not without break for an entire weekend.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

People are like characters, things are like props, areas are sets and circumstances are narrative devices. Some people are given better props or settings to work with, but ultimately a good character is all that is required to tell a fascinating story. Each individual is responsible for the quality of their own tale.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Ideally there's a feasible compromise somewhere in the middle, but if forced to choose, I would rather have some kind of a plan. This seems like an incredibly hyperbolic way to assess P/J. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*

It depends on the other person and the respective sensibilities involved. I realize this is probably meant to measure Fi/Fe, but I view my own happiness as if it were that of another. So basically, you're asking me to choose if I would rather make Random Person A happy or Random Person B happy. The only way to choose would be to assess the particulars of both people and which one's happiness I felt to be more important.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

Well, I would prefer to know both. I tend to be better at understanding the whys than the hows, so perhaps I would ask how more often. That said, I generally enjoy discussions about why more than how.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

The latter.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

1, and there are two reasons for this. First, nobody knows how a situation will play out before it happens all the time. I would rather be honest with reviewing all the possible outcomes so that regardless what happens my analytical insights are still trusted. Second, I am not fond of trying to dictate what others do or direct how they do it. Instead, I prefer to offer knowledge, and then allow the other person to make their own decision based on that knowledge. If I assert that only one outcome is possible, I am essentially declaring that only one response or conclusion should be accepted, and that it should be mine. I hate that, and instead suggest what response or conclusion I consider most reasonable when weighing the different possibilities.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

everydaydreams said:


> INTP is my best guess, but I’m not completely sure between that type and INTJ. Just out of curiosity, why do you think you’re an INTJ?


Because functionally, I don't relate to valuing Ti, Ne, Si and Fe as a part of how I think. Let me explain by analyzing my own answers for you:


* *







> You mean just how I make decisions in general or how I would specifically help them come to a decision? *(1)* If the latter, that depends on the parameters that are currently unknown. If it's just some generic decision where I should decide on something, I just go by gut instinct by weighing pros and cons and what seems to be the best outcome based on the information that is available. *(2)*


My initial response (1) is actually an intuitive reaction, seeing various ways of how the answer could be questioned and not being certain which option is the asked for option. (2) is seeking Te information, looking for facts and data in the external world.



> Being alone. Being around too many people for too long a time exhausts me unless it's with some special someone.


In the social sense, yes, I'd agree here.



> That's a very complex question to answer and highly depends on the situation. Impossible to summarize in just a few sentences or even a shorter paragraph.


I don't think my answer is particularly related to type outside of implicating intuition because I can understand different contexts and situations outside of what is presently given. 



> I tend to lean towards improvisation since I think it's impossible to predict everything and sticking to a plan without some adaption for such a long timeline as 5 years. You can set a specific singular goal, but the methods how to get there need to fit the goal.


This suggests intuition and a preference towards Te, being concerned about methods. 



> Depends on what it's about. I think an important aspect to interpersonal relationships is the ability to set oneself aside once in a while and to give your partner space, even if that may result in a sense of feeling personally uncomfortable. But there are also some things that are not negotiable, and being able to recognize those boundaries is as important as it is to sometimes not always reinforce your boundaries and place yourself first.


Again, intuition, seeing options and possibilities, but most importantly, this response reeks of Fi and Fi values. 



> Depends on the situation. With regards to emotions, I like people to explain why things are the way they are as opposed to being told what to feel *(1)*, but when it comes to projects and accomplishing things, I don't care for the rules, I care for accomplishing the results that we seek. *(2)*


Intuition, again, for the same reason as the above. Additionally, (1) suggests Fi and an aversion towards Fe (Fe types manipulate emotion atmospheres and places emphasis on people's ability change their emotions and emotional reactions to things), and (2) suggests an aversion to Ti (a dislike towards rules and structure as a way to govern organization) and a preference towards Te. 



> Not sure I understand this question fully, honestly. What does it mean to only focus on what happens in the story? I mean, I always focus on what people say because I don't second-guess or doubt people's words. I always take what they say for granted *(1)*. But I also think an important part of communication and sharing of information is to do exactly that, and a way to establish a relationship between two people is that one tells you something and you tell how you emotionally relate to what you were told. I don't understand how communication cannot not work this way. *(2)*


Intuitive answer, again, however, (1) suggests an Se/Te approach of taking things literally, and (2) is an Fi (and Ni) response, focusing on the development of relationships. 



> Not sure how to make sense of this question either, because none of these are very difficult to me. However, I get the impression based on how (1) is formulated, that you seem to implicate more in terms of potential and whether people are more or less interested in exploring potential connections of an event as opposed to discussion the event in itself and where said event is going. I am not very interested in doing that, as I find it often tends to miss the point and what really matters. I can do it easily, but i get bored very quickly as it doesn't give me anything.


Intuitive for the same reasons as prior, but a preference towards Ni, so we agree, here.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@martinkunev 
* *




If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
In my head I'll think about all the relevant factors and decide what are the possibilities. Then I'll start asking a series of questions to narrow the possibilities down and see what are the expectations of the other person. Then I'll give them my response, probably with a disclaimer that the information I was given was not sufficient to be certain (that's usually the case in practice). *T*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
Depends on what I did the days before and who are the friends. In general, I'd probably go with being alone, assuming I have a computer with internet. In case of lack of internet, I'll go out with friends. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
I'll tell them this is too broad to give a response 

// In social interactions I view people as other human beings with their own experience and point of view. During a thought process, I view people in a more statistical way and try to understand how individual actions lead to "macro" effects. I see the world as the thing that physics is trying to model (if that's what you mean by world). If you mean the human civilization, I see it as a complex system that came to be for reasons history tries to understand and is now governed by economy and politics. *N*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
I know I won't be able to stick to any plan for five years, so I would rather improvize - flexibility is more important for such a long period. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
Depends what I'll have to do. If I have to compromize my moral principles, it's a hard choice and I'll probably be looking for a common ground. If it's something I won't strongly regret doing afterwards (e.g. spending a week at a place I don't like), I'll just do it. *Fe*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
I always want to know why. Otherwise I won't be able to follow any instructions I'm given. *Ti*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
Depends what that someone is trying to achieve by telling me the story. If I find the story interesting, that would be because I'm relating it with things I know. If I just need to listen, I'll focus on what happens. If I need to understand or analize something, I'll probably restort to relating it with something familiar at some point. *Si*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
1 is easier, because given enough common knowledge and imagination you could reply quite accurately. There is usually not enough information to reply to 2, other than using a subjective opinion. I could use my subjective opinion, but I probably won't be satisfied with my answer. *Ne*

*INTP*



@OhHeyItsLeonaJ 
* *




If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
First of all, I'd analyse the scale of the decision. How widescale would the effect be and how many people would it affect? I'd think of the amount of options and deduce which one is the best in terms of logic, realism and how positively or negatively it would effect people involved. But people would come before the others if I couldn't get all 3 of them to occur in the same situation. *F*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
I'd probably get lonely but I'd pick being alone in a room with things. I like to follow conversations but actually participating in them, especially for a whole weekend, would really wear me out. Also, I feel like I'm more in control being alone. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
Whatever we do with ourselves and the things in the world there will be no such thing as perfection. However, despite this we can definitely do more to make the world a better place and while we can't do anything per se, we can definitely do more than we do now. But despite saying that, we are doing things. Look what we've done in the past 100 years, or even just the last 10 years. At the same time, there is still corruption in the world but we've overcome that before and we can do so again. Overall, we are flawed but if we don't let those flaws get in our way, we can make ourselves and our world even better. *N*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
I'd prefer to have a plan so I have some control but still wouldn't feel comfortable with being trapped like that. *J*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
I'd probably end up making them happy over me, unless it's something that's not that major (such as who gets the larger slice of cake). *Fe*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Nobody knows exactly why something is the way it is, but I'd rather be told how to get something done even if they could. *(Te, but I still think you’re an INFJ because of your other answers.)*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
I'd focus on what happens when being told and then ponder over things such as how relatable it is afterwards. If I were to think of that straight away, I'd miss parts out and therefore would get an inaccurate impression. *(Se)*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
I'd most likely start with the thing that is most probable, but then think "Hey, that could happen too." to the point I could easily answer number 1. (Ni, because you’re initial reaction is to say what’s most probable.)

*INFJ*



@The red spirit 
* *




If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
So I will be thinking how to make it, it's so obvious. *(This is really non-conclusive. I’d need more information about what would go through your mind to say.)*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
Question is hard to me, because I haven't had friends for a while, so my judgement will be inaccurate. I would chose being alone, but I would enjoy friends, so it's a tie maybe, so I will make it difficult for in this one. Maybe I chose no friends, just because I think, that I can't have real ones, so all you will get from me is nonsense. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
This question has huge factor of "depends". Question isn't equal to question. Anyway I would explain how I think and what I think is true. If I know some real truth, I would share it. If I don't know it, when I would give my vague thought process. *S*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
Who in this world plans out that much? I don't plan when to breathe, so I shouldn't plan out every step for 5 years, yet I may have vague image of what should I do. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
It's impossible, we must have some balance between both to keep ourselves mentally healthy. I don't plan to end my life in mental hospital. *Fi*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
First one, but second one is must too. First at first, but later I will need second one, so..., but still first is bit more important... *(Ti, but I still think you're an ISFP based on your other answers.)*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
First one, but later I maybe associate with something unconsciously. *Se*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
Second, but it wil soon lead to first and boom, you have mix of both, if I know what I'm talking about. If I don't know, then second will be stronger and make my explanation unbalanced and not very good, which should be fixed. *(Ni, because it was your first reaction.)*

*ISFP*



@Taciterse 
* *




If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

I would consider as many potential decisions as I could and their respective consequences. Then, among the ones with relatively acceptable consequences, I would pick the one that is most the morally appealing to my ethics. *T*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

The alone room. I am far more productive and relaxed when solitary. I enjoy interacting with people, but not in groups, and not without break for an entire weekend. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

People are like characters, things are like props, areas are sets and circumstances are narrative devices. Some people are given better props or settings to work with, but ultimately a good character is all that is required to tell a fascinating story. Each individual is responsible for the quality of their own tale. *N*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

Ideally there's a feasible compromise somewhere in the middle, but if forced to choose, I would rather have some kind of a plan. This seems like an incredibly hyperbolic way to assess P/J. *J*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

It depends on the other person and the respective sensibilities involved. I realize this is probably meant to measure Fi/Fe, but I view my own happiness as if it were that of another. So basically, you're asking me to choose if I would rather make Random Person A happy or Random Person B happy. The only way to choose would be to assess the particulars of both people and which one's happiness I felt to be more important. *Fi*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

Well, I would prefer to know both. I tend to be better at understanding the whys than the hows, so perhaps I would ask how more often. That said, I generally enjoy discussions about why more than how. *(Ti, but I still think INTJ based on your answers to the other questions.)*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

The latter. *(Si, but I still think you’re an INTJ based on your other answers.)*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

1, and there are two reasons for this. First, nobody knows how a situation will play out before it happens all the time. I would rather be honest with reviewing all the possible outcomes so that regardless what happens my analytical insights are still trusted. Second, I am not fond of trying to dictate what others do or direct how they do it. Instead, I prefer to offer knowledge, and then allow the other person to make their own decision based on that knowledge. If I assert that only one outcome is possible, I am essentially declaring that only one response or conclusion should be accepted, and that it should be mine. I hate that, and instead suggest what response or conclusion I consider most reasonable when weighing the different possibilities. *Ni*

*INTJ*


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
I would ask any kind of consideration, choosing what I find convining.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
I don't know what to choose here, because being with friends at times implies otherthings I could do. I hate when things become too repetitive. Either a weekend with the former or the latter choices would be quite boring.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
As existing things? I usually do things for fun, so I don't know if I can make a very dept explanation. Just as something that can help you, can make you feel good, but also there's unpleasing things and people, but overall, everything depends of what do we do, what do we are searching for and how is your enviroment, the people around you and maybe the universe.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
I make plans but I never relied too much of them. If I need or I find more confortable to improvise, I would do it in a ease. I'm great at improvising.

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
The latter option. I'm sorry, but if I don't like what I'm doing, then I would stop doing it. I have an individualitic nature.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
Definitively the latter, thought I'm always open to opinions.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
Focus on what happens. If I find it relatable is the next chore to do, but first I want to know what's going on.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
The first. I love to think in possibilities.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

@ClownToy The Whiteface If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
I would ask any kind of consideration, choosing what I find convining. *F*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
I don't know what to choose here, because being with friends at times implies otherthings I could do. I hate when things become too repetitive. Either a weekend with the former or the latter choices would be quite boring. *I*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
As existing things? I usually do things for fun, so I don't know if I can make a very dept explanation. Just as something that can help you, can make you feel good, but also there's unpleasing things and people, but overall, everything depends of what do we do, what do we are searching for and how is your enviroment, the people around you and maybe the universe. *N*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
I make plans but I never relied too much of them. If I need or I find more confortable to improvise, I would do it in a ease. I'm great at improvising. *P*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
The latter option. I'm sorry, but if I don't like what I'm doing, then I would stop doing it. I have an individualitic nature. *Fi*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Definitively the latter, thought I'm always open to opinions. *Te*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
Focus on what happens. If I find it relatable is the next chore to do, but first I want to know what's going on. *Si*

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
The first. I love to think in possibilities. *Ne*

*INFP*


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

Ohhh, Si, my worst enemy.

Hahahaha, well, nice test anyway.
Do you have any sequel?


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Type: uncertain

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
First I would put the situation into context. Then I would think about all of the possibilities, like paths to different end points, that this decision could result. Next, I would rapidly assess each path, and decide which makes the most sense given the context. 

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
I would definitely choose being alone. This way I can do what I want, when I want and I can keep my internal equilibrium without having to calibrate it constantly based on the energy of others. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
As a outsider, observing "specimen". I collect information from my observations and file it in categories for later use. I create perspectives from my observations.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
Improvise. I don't want to be stuck in something that I can't get out of. I'd rather have free reign. Also, it's impossible for me to predict how my choices in this moment will impact the future. Honestly, planning out the next five years minute by minute would make no sense at all because everything is in a constant state of flux.

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
It depends. If doing this thing was reasonable and the other person was being unreasonably difficult, I would just remain true to myself. Also, it depends on how strongly I had backed up a particular action in my mind, how solidly I felt about it. If I was settled on a course, I would likely continue even if it made someone unhappy. I wouldn't intentionally try to make someone unhappy and would attempt to accommodate them, but to a reasonable degree.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
Neither, honestly. I don't want someone to tell me why something is the way it is because I want to figure it out on my own. I don't want someone to tell me how something is done, because I can figure that out too or already have. Since I have to pick one, I'd pick the latter because if I honestly don't know how to do something, it will be more difficult for me to figure out how to get it done versus why something is the way it is (which is much easier for me).

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
I'd be more likely to connect bits of the story to other associations I've made based on a conceptual framework I've created.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
Tell you a lot different things that could happen because that is how I naturally think and I've probably already thought about it before you asked.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
I would probably intuit important points than analyze them logistically (while different emotions run in the background).


* If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
*First option, I will have an opportunity to come up with mad ideas free from distraction.
*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
*If we’re taking this situation literally, I would probably reply with some random sentence that sounds vaguely like a zen koan.
*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
This one is hard to answer… I guess improvise just in case something unforeseen makes the “stick to it” part questionable.
*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
I usually go with the first though there have been occasions where I went with the second.
*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
*Depends, I like to know why something is, but, if it’s not necessary to know it, I can still deal with not knowing.
*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
Focus on what happens.
*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
*Often, the first.:kitteh:


----------



## Sanester (Dec 25, 2016)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

My thought process would be about the best decision for that person. They came to me, and I would approach making that choice from a perspective of my morals, and rationality. I would first rule out anything I'm morally against, such as if the decision involves hurting someone else, that's a no-go, but once I have the morality issue solved, I would then try to assess the situation logically, as while I do have strong morals, I try not to let my emotions decide everything.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

I would prefer to be alone. Groups never work out for me. I tend to be sensitive, and take things to heart. In groups I'm always the "odd" one, who doesn't really fit in, and when people start teasing me, I just think of all the other times I've felt excluded, put down, humiliated etc. It's safer to be on my own.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

If it was a spur of the moment thing, I'd probably deflect the question, as I would be suspicious, and view it as a set up. I would think to myself, they want to know how I look at things, so they can criticize me for it, and tell me how they think I should look at the world. Honestly, as a whole for humanity I view people like blank slates, where each day is a new chance for me to either like, or dislike them. I would be fine with someone who was a jerk one day, if they are nice the next day. I don't think people are really good, or evil, as a whole, though I do think people tend to be selfish. I view things as just things, I don't give them any kind of "meaning", some things just happen to be useful, or good for wasting time. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Improvise, if I make a plan, and it turns out to be a bad one, I'd feel like crap. I don't like making absolute commitments, because committing to something, without a 100% guarantee that it will work out perfectly, bothers me.
*
If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*

I tend to bend over backwards to make people happy, even when I acknowledge that I should stand up for myself more. Anyway yeah the latter, I would ultimately prefer to make someone happy, even if it means doing something I don't want to do.
*
Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

The first, I like to do things myself. I don't like asking for help, and if it's something I care about getting done, I'll find out how to do it myself. If someone is going to tell me how to do it, my reaction is like if they're so smart, why don't they just do it?

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

In the immediate sense I would focus on what happens in that story itself, even if in my head I know of a similar story, I would focus on that story itself. I would give it my full attention, in case it turns out to be an important/personal story.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
*
Most of the time it would be scenario one, where I have a bunch of ideas bouncing around in my head. All of the "what if's?" However, if X situation is dealing with people I know well, my thoughts are more "I know how this person acts, and here's what's going to happen."


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi! Well, I like questionnaires. So let me try.


If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
If it's important enough, I'd probably tell them to give me some time. 3 days for example. I'll probably think of multiple options, combine ideas for more opportunities, solve problems surrounding it and decide based on pros and cons. Then play devil's advocate on myself repeatedly to double/triple/quadruple check for flaws in my beliefs. I think of the idea of just deciding between options as limited like in a debate. Well, you can argue one side and you can argue another one but wouldn't it be better if I could think of a much better third option? 

It seems I misunderstood that it was less my decision than it was theirs. Well, I wouldn't really bother making that effort for one person. I'd give them guide questions really and some suggestions. But if it's a group I'm concerned about — meh, sure. 

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
I'd probably stick with no one to communicate the weekend. I do that often enough on weekends anyway. Heh. I get tired enough after talking to people over a few hours. Much more an entire weekend. Much more if it's a group of people, not one person. I tend to sleep longer and earlier when I'm that tired from socialization and that can happen during that. I'd probably need to take a couple naps as the hours go by.

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
There's a lot to say. I'm usually private about these so I'd tell them it's a secret but if I'm open enough to them for some reason, I'd tell them this. We are humans who grow up with little to know and die knowing a little more. Everything around us has a history and future beyond its present moment. There is something about how things work hidden behind it. The world can be a terrible place sometimes, but well, at least it's interesting. To admit knowing little is to admit there's so much more to explore. To be uncertain is a greater gift than the gift of certainty. And that's what matters the most to me. 

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
Sticking to a plan seems inflexible to me. Lots of things can change in a year, much more 5 years. I do this already in my life by thinking of multiple options (I have a list of several hobbies to try for example. It's pretty much a really nerdy bucket list.) to try and just choosing from the options as I go. My commitments are usually short term — finish this book. Finish this short project. Finish these research questions. And figuring out what to do next as I go.

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
I'd be true to myself. I already have done this to my family with some decisions I made in life. I'm not sticking to their irrational emotionally decided bullshit. But I told them politely and as kindly as I can to back off. I'd appreciate a win-win or a compromise but if I had to choose, I'd go with this.

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Hard question. There are some things I like to know why and some things I'd like to get done. Though, I grew up for most of my life wanting to know the why behind things and tend to have grown a need to get things done later on in life too for very "other people might need/want it" reasons. But I still prefer learning the why behind things most of the time and tend to notice when it's gone. 

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
I'd probably focus on what I'm familiar with here. Either from memories or connecting related and not so related interests together. 

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
The first. I already tend to do this regularly in my own absurdist and ridiculous sense of humor.

A lot of these questions seem extreme. In real life, I'd probably appreciate a balance really with some preference on a certain side.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
It really depends on the situation, but I'd evaluate my options and pick the one that was the best for the situation based on a combination of the data and my values. 

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
It really depends on what I'd be doing alone and what I'd be doing with my friends. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
I view everything independent of everything else initial, and will later make connections to other things. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
Improvise everything for the next five years. Planning everything out scares me. I like to have freedom and flexibility in my actions. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
I'd rather be true to myself. I might feel bad that the other person is unhappy, but I have to stay true to myself. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
In general I'd rather have them tell me why something is the way it is...

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with? *
I'd relate it to something I'm familar with and use a lot of analogies. 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
The first option...I like to get a broad perspective of possibilities.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

What is the situation? Why do I need to make a decision? Does it need to be made now? Is this something I presumably already know about? If not, what additional information can they offer?

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

Joke's on you, I don't have any friends. I assume there is adequate food and other necessary things inside? If so, bonus points for being isolated in the room for longer. I'm good for a very long time if I've got what I need to stay healthy and entertained. Yes, I'm an introvert.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

I'd say that they're going to need to be more specific with what they're asking for because that's an incredibly vague question that could likely take a very long time to answer. In short I am skeptical of people and curious of things, but the interactions of those two things are very intricate indeed.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Is this the J/P question? Anyway, I'll go with the former because trying to plan everything exactly for the next _five years_ is just asking for one thing to go wrong and invalidate half of it. I can always just "improvise" short term plans towards a generally good outcome anyway. This is the more feasible approach.

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
*
Who is the "someone"? I can make some degree of sacrifice for a person I care about but am in general more inclined to go with what I assume you intend as the Fi answer, i.e. remaining true to myself. This is mostly because I consider my individual values more important than most others' feelings.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

I tend to seek (at least partial) info on _how_ to do things for quick reference, as I can easily figure out _why_ on my own.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

Both, although I tend to connect events and underlying themes with abstract concepts and frameworks of my own automatically.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

_If_ asked, and _if_ knowledgeable, I'd lead with the most likely happenings and give other potential outcomes of a situation as added precaution or for the sake of additional information. However this response in itself draws on the potential for multiple scenarios because the question is open-ended, so make of that what you will.


----------



## nebulasik (Apr 10, 2017)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*
I would weigh out the pros and cons and decide which one would be better for me. Like, if my friends were having a small party where we play video games and hang out but I also had homework to get done that day, I would decide that me staying home and not going would be better so that I could spend that time working on schoolwork, even if hanging out with friends would be more fun.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
Definitely being alone with things to do. I can only stand being around a group of people for so long until I isolate myself and want to be alone. I've also done the first one PLENTY of times, I've never been one to have many friends. Though when I do go a week without really talking/doing anything with anyone I can get lonely and I want to talk to my friends.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
I guess I would say something along the lines of, "This answer is pretty vague but I guess I view people and things as just other things existing, like me. When I see people I know they're just living their lives and doing what they do, and if I wanted to I could talk to them and get to know them, and they could become a part of my life and me a part of theirs, even if it's for just a moment. I guess things and people are just things I can interact with, like gazing at the moon and stars and knowing they're out in space, and how I'm on Earth, just trying to live out the life I want while I'm still here. I like to observe and take in the things I see/touch/smell/hear/taste and appreciate that they exist."
I dunno, I would say it differently when I'm on the spot and in person but this is one reply I could give. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
Bruh...I've been improvising my entire life. Plan? Pshhhhh I can't even stick to a plan I make for a day, let alone for the next five years haha. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
Being true to myself and making myself happy instead of making someone else happy at the cost of my own happiness. I would hope my mom or relatives would be happy for me in whatever I want to do and whatever makes me happy (as long as it's not hurting me/anyone else obviously) but if they aren't for some reason, then oh well it's not THEIR life, it's mine.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
I'm kind of confused by this one..are both options pertaining to the same thing or to different situations? I think I lean more towards someone telling me why the way something is though. Like, "we do this so that things work out this way" or something, so I know why it works that way and I have a better understanding of the process, instead of someone just telling me to do something and I don't even know why I'm doing it or why I have to do it a certain way. I'd rather have a deeper understanding of something than just doing it without understanding fully.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
*This one's a little hard since I do both, like I'd focus on what happens and then be like "oh, that's like this or that relates to a common problem". So, I guess I would relate it to something I'm familiar with and compare it with things I already know about, like when I watch a show or a movie, it can be boring when they use the same tropes or when I already know what'll happen since I've seen it before.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
#2 would be easier but #1 would be more fun for me to come up with different things and the different outcomes, even if it would be harder. Like, I would determine what's MOST LIKELY to happen with #1 and only have one answer, which is honestly more satisfying for me but #2 is good for seeing the many ways things could turn out, even if a lot of them aren't as likely to happen.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

*1)* If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

I would go with what I liked.
I would go with what is practical.
I would find something that suited the occasion.
I would go with what is 'right'.
I would go with something that will work out in the end.
I would consider what the other person's goal is or how others feel about it.
I would consider strengths, weaknesses, mannerisms, habits, and resources.
Fanfare would be considered last unless that was the whole point of the thing.


*2)* If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

I would spend time with a group of friends unless I had a busy week. Being with friends would be fun and is something to cherish. Being alone is fine and I would be content with that; it's much more relaxing/soothing.


*3)* If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

People... I view them the way I observe them (sorry if that doesn't make sense to you xD) and I take into account what they tell me and what they do. I don't like to rely on other people's opinions of other people. People are important and each one has so much!! so much of? just so much!

I don't really think about the way I view the world or things in the world.


*4) *Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

Wow lol. Neither. In the long run I like things to be flexible but day-to-day I like some kind of plan/routine.

*
5) *If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

If it has something to do with morals or values I would be true to myself, if not, I'd choose to make the other person happy.


*6) *Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

Why is very important to me. I'd choose why over how. If I'm told why I can figure out how but I would appreciate being told how - whether I listen to their how would be whether I found it beneficial or not. 

If you tell me to do something but I don't know why - ahh I can't tell you how much I hate that idea - doing something when I don't even know the purpose. I find it hard to commit to anything where I don't know the purpose.


*7)* If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

I do both but when I'm talking with a stranger and have nothing to say, I'll be desperately trying to find a related experience... but that's when I know... we're never going to connect over small talk. x] I connect much better with people when I'm doing actives with them. Talk is just... meh.


*8)* Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

1 is easier, 2 is easy too as long as you're specific.

As long as I have some kind of experience in the area these questions will be easy for me to answer as I'm very observant.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

everydaydreams said:


> Hi, so I came up with an eight question MBTI test because I've had a hard time typing myself. I'd like to try to type other people with it to see how accurate it is. Please only answer the questions if you already know what type you are or include that you don't know your type at the beginning of your post. Thanks so much to anyone who helps out!
> 
> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?


Depends on what the decision is about. Typically I'm not to good at concise decisions.



> If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?


Alone Room, it's what I do anyway. Because I can't feel at ease with people for that long.



> If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?


I would say I don't know.



> Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?


Improvise



> If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?


not sure, typically I do what I want. But maybe that's because I still need to grow up 



> Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?


Why, only if they can explain it well. How can be nice/preferable in some situations depending on scenario 



> If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?


Both. It's probably easier for you to look at what happened when I tell a story: it falls apart, I'm terrible at it, forgetting details that might have even happened that day. Can tell you the gist of what happened but not the actual details.



> Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.


1 as you can probably tell.


Have fun! good luck!


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I type ISTJ most of the time, but I do get ISTP and INTP on some test. ISTJ and ISTP occur the most frequently. Also important to note that I am older and have adapted my thinking and behavior over the years.



> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?


 A lot depends upon the impact of the decision and how quickly it must be made. If we are talking about a life changing decision I would want to do a lot of research before advising. I would consider the pros and cons of any decision and would advise the person to consider whether they could live with the worst possible outcome of each decision. If they felt they could not live with a particular outcome I would steer them in another direction.


> If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?


I would choose the first option the latter would be suffocating and draining. I need a bit of time each day to think in silence.



> If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world,
> what would you tell them?


I would probably tell them that I find the world and most people puzzling and inconsistent. I endlessly analyze the things people say and do trying to make sense of them. I can become quite intrigued trying to figure out the behaviors and actions of certain individuals. I would tell them that everyone has a story, and advise against making rash assumptions. 


> Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?


I don't really like either of these choices. I prefer a plan that leaves room for improvising every now and then. 



> If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?


 A bit dependent upon who the someone is.
Part of being true to myself is going the extra mile for those who are part of my inner circle.
If the relationship is valued by me (husband, child, siblings, mom, or anyone that I am close to) I would rather make them happy. I do things all the time that I don't particularly want to do for those who are dear to me. In general if it's not going to kill me or cost me anything other than time, I'll usually try to do what I think will make someone happy.



> Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?


 Depends. I sometimes find myself going in circles trying to understand why some things are as they are. The idea of having answers as to why certain things are the way they are does hold a lot of appeal. Although I'm not sure that I would trust the answer unless there was some way to validate that it was absolutely without a doubt correct.



> If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?


 Most of the time I tend to relate it to something I'm familiar with. 



> Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.


Probably #1. I don't like being pigeonholed into one way of thinking. I prefer to contemplate different possibilities.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

everydaydreams said:


> Hi, so I came up with an eight question MBTI test because I've had a hard time typing myself. I'd like to try to type other people with it to see how accurate it is. Please only answer the questions if you already know what type you are or include that you don't know your type at the beginning of your post. Thanks so much to anyone who helps out!
> 
> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
> 
> ...


I think I can reduce this to a 1 question mbti test:

*"What's your MBTI type?"*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@everydaydreams 

Yay! Hope you're still doing this.


*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be? *

My decisions are usually impulsive-I usually do this thing where I explore the pros and cons through my head real fast but its a real immature process because it does it so quickly. Its not thought through or thorough. That's if the decision is on the spot. Otherwise I usually ask many other's for their opinion on what decision i should make and talk it out that way.


*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why? *

Oh my. I would say the first one. There's a certain inhibition of freedom that comes with being attached to a group dynamic. Like if there's a guest over just for two hours you're expected to do nothing else but talk to them, better yet a whole weekend would be just irritating.


*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

I would say that I think that most people in the world, as it is now, are really just out to survive. In being able to survive, they are able to treat others civilly but otherwise, people are in survival mode. There are a lot of variables to how this principle applies itself though. It can be applied to image and it can be applied to people walking past the homeless despite being in satisfactory survival. But because of this, I don't view anything or anyone as particularly bad or good, i see grey in MOST cases. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

I'm already living according to the first one with everything I do.


*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose? *

Doing what would make someone happy even if you didnt particularly want to. If its something as small as watching sports and keeping the person company when its something I don't feel like watching I won't do it. Its too small of an issue for me to put my time into because theyre already watching something they like anyway. If it was something bigger, like feeling like crap while another person is feeling like crap too, I won't talk about my feelings and stress them out further. 


*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done? *

Definitely why. I can only really truly understand how to do something with the answer to why first. 


*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

I think I relate it with something I'm familiar with. 

* Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

First one. More about it being a possibility than say a certainty. Partially why I am indecisive a lot of the time.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll bite.



> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?


Figure out their motive and why they want me to make me decide something. When I make a decision, I'll identify the goal, look at available resources, and then move towards the goal.



> If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?


I'm competitive, I'd likely prefer the group of friends. I would want a day off to sleep in though afterwards.



> If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?


Everyone is the center piece in their own game board. They only move when their piece benefits from it.



> Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?


I already plan it all out. Not having a plan will likely lead to moves of zero depth.




> If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?


The first. The latter is just saying that their happiness is more important than yours. How is that even fair?




> Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?


I hate when people tell me how to do something unless I ask. Tell me why.



> If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?


I focus on what happens, but not exclusively. I commonly take what happens and relate it to some sort of familiarity.



> Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.


2. I'm not a brainstormer, I usually attempt to correctly predict the outcome. I won't waste time considering the unlikely.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

everydaydreams said:


> @The red spirit @machine.language
> About 73% of the people who selected a type got the same type they selected. That sounds like a pretty good track record to me! Especially considering there's no way to know if they were typed correctly before taking the test. I don't think you're going to find a test (or a person for that matter) that is right 100% of the time. I'm sorry you don't think the test is right for you, but I don't think that means it's a bad test.


And who took it? PerC members? They mostly know their type already. Even if I don't know my type for 100%, can see some really obvious flaws. You as creator should be open minded to improve the test, rather than say me some statistics. 73% isn't 100% yet. SO as long as it's not 100% you should be willing to improve your test. It's even worse knowing, that mostly perC members took it and test offered only 73% accuracy of people who know their type. There's something really wrong with your test.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

machine.language said:


> I was trying not to be that blunt but yeah this is what I thought too


And why you wasn't? I just couldn't bear those flaws anymore.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

*I made this into an automated test that you can take here: https://uquiz.com/GnIoID Please share your result below!*

The test has been taken 100 times so far!  Thank you to everyone who has helped!

@sannejamila
Would you rather take the test or have me type you? If you'd prefer for me to type you, I can totally do that!


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> And why you wasn't? I just couldn't bear those flaws anymore.


Ha that's an interesting question, I am not sure but I think I was trying to avoid generalizing? Like what if the test author's style of question wording works on some personality types but not others? So I tried to talk more about myself specifically instead of generalizing. The way you worded it is the way the thought appeared in my head though, and because of that, felt very satisfying to hear someone else say it 

Edit: also because in real life sometimes I get better results getting people to take my advice to heart if my advice is more specific examples and less generalizing. That strategy didn't help here though ...that's OK  I am totally ok with this puzzle remaining unsolved


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> I'd say introvert from this. Have you read about all of the functions? If so, which do you relate to most?



Yes, in fact I'd say it depends, I guess my type would be INTP over ENTP, but I think it sometimes change depending of the situations and how comfortable I am. Maybe I noticed that when I'm drunk and at ease ?

But yeah INTP. Thanks for helping me clarify this. roud:


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

@everydaydreams

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

*I would envision in my mind how each decision would play out and pick the best one.*

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

*easily being alone because people annoy and drain me after a few hours lol*

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

*thats a complicated question. I do have a view but I'm not sure how to put that in simple words..*

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

*plan and stick to it.*

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

*i'm always making other people happy instead of myself so that one. don't really care too much about being true to myself...*

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

*why something the way it is, so I can apply the root concept to other situations in the future.*

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

*I do both. sometimes I focus only on the story, sometimes I relate it to other similar situations i've seen.*


Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

*definitely the second one, it's much easier to give you one straight answer thats most likely to happen.*


----------



## I.M.2910 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ok i will try it;

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
I would keep thinking and i may not even sleep because im thinking..or i may end up forgetting the whole thing. 

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
I would choose being alone in a room with things to do because i really like being alone and watch anime and drama alone that i rarely leave my room also i love to think about what would i do in the future. 

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
I rarely dint reslect those who talk to me as if they know everything while theres *no logic* like excuse me i would rather no to listen to you or read what you texted and my view of people that they have feelings and can communicate essily i would tell them why dont you study or read some facts instead of doing something useless. 

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
_I would improvise everything for the next fuve years because i hate being sticked to something i feel chained up i hate being controlled by something. _

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
Being true to myself and not making someone happy because it is their problem if they are not happy it is not like i told them be sad i rather be honest than giving them lies. 

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Hmmm..... i would rather have someone tell me why something is that way because i read a lot and since i know it i can tell them easily.

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
None of them because i would be thinking about something else rather than that.

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why?
Just reading it and thinking about it makes it easy to reply, because i guess it was straight forward into the point maybe..


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

It depends on what the decision is about. Let's say they wanted me to help them decide on a 'colour' for fabric or something, I could easily give a preference answer...although I can be pretty indecisive. If asked where should we go to eat...unless I'd already had somewhere in mind that I've wanted to try, then, that's a bit of a struggle...Either way I dont want to be responsible for any BIG decision, unless it is something I have a strong feeling for.

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
Ummmm...hmmm. Probably the first option. I can tolerate that, especially if I have things I can occupy myself with, but I'll most likely get exhausted and drained and argumentative after THAT long around a group.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?* I think what I would tell them would very much depend on my mood. The most general answer I can think of is: it is ever changing, there are pros and cons, good and bad. Events change but context often remains the same.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?* Eeek. Improvise. That way I can't let myself down (but the thing is that I can still hahaha)

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*
DEPENDS. I'm KNOWN for my honesty and I CAN sometimes be a bit blunt so generally I stay true to myself no matter what, and at times I would diplomatically and justly avoid hurting feelings, or explainin myself (where necessary). However... There are circumstances, such as me continuously saying "yes" to my classmate borrowing my stuff, even though I don't really want her to anymore... that is a little example of me not really being true to myself but there's no need to start a fuss over it so I just let her borrow my stuff and let those kind of things slide

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
I would rather someone tell me _why_ something is the way it is. In fact, I can't really comprehend much about 'how' WITHOUT knowing 'why'. It makes me struggle to understand simple and mundane things because I overthink it and make it more complex...I need to now WHY otherwise I just won't understand something to its fullest, or see the point in knowing about it... which bugs me. I'm very inquisitive.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
Most likely relate it to something I'm familiar with. I'm worried I annoy my friend by doing that so much hahaha.

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

1. Because I can often see a lot of possibilities and perspectives...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

I can't even gather my experiences about this right now... Um.... I.. Well. I have a personal "decision" in my head but sometimes I say what people want to hear just to get them off my back, or to keep them happy. It depends what it is really, if it was between two types of meals for example I might just be like, "But we had this last night", "I'm not in the mood for this right now", "A is more healthier than B", "This has X in it while the other has Y in it". Etc.
Sorry if that's not a good answer but... ¯\_(ツ)_/ ¯

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*
I'd rather be in my room alone for the weekend. I do enjoy hanging out with friends but two days in a row is a bit much.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
Well... I suck at explaining things verbally. So whatever I'd say, I'd sound like an idiot. Well uhh I guess it depends what kind of views about people they're asking about, and what things they want me to explain exactly.
But generally, I might say, everyone is good and bad, most people are generally good, there's always going to be evil people though... Things that are happening around the world are due to many issues of evil, such as greed, power money, etc. I would probably explain what my beliefs are too, eg. If I'm an evolutionist or creationist.

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*
I have plans on what I want to do. I may not achieve them in my desirable time frame, but you know, life happens, I might change my mind about certain things. But there are goals that are concrete that I want to complete eventually. Small matters in life, I'd probably improvise. Bigger matters I plan. Not in detail, but its in the back of my mind. I can be spontaneous about some things though, such as studying something. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?* Most of the time I do things to make people happy. But if life didn't have consequences I would stay true to myself.

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*
I'm not seeing the connection between why something the way it is and how to get something done... The first part makes me think of the unwritten rules, expectations of society and nature. The second part of the question makes me think of someone telling me how to do my job, even though the way I'm doing it is just as fine anyhow/still gets the job done.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*
I suppose it depends on the kind of story. But most of the time I like to relate it too similar experiences I've had. (And then go on to tell them after they've finished.)

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*
This is... Difficult. I could go either way I guess? I could offer advice based on experience and/or give advice based on assumption or common sense. Eh..


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Might as well 

If someone came to you and asked you to make e a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

- Weigh up positives and negatives logically, depending on type of decision, then think about why they are actually asking me this. Then tell them I need to think about it more because I would be worried about making the wrong choice. Then tell them when they bug me about it hehe.

If you had to chose between being alone in a room with things to do but no-one to communicate with for a weekend or being round a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

- Alone with things to do because people are tiring after a while and they can be boring and if I have interesting things to do that's definitely going to beat a group of friends.

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view people and the things in the world, what would you tell them?

I'd ask them the same question first then try to use it to formulate my own answer after mulling it over. I would probably tell them about whether it was about how I view people and the world, as in how I observe, analyse etc or about my opinion/views of people/things in the worlds - this question could go multiple ways.

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years, or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

-Improvise, because my opinions and thoughts may change, what I know now is not what I may know in the future, planning limits possibility and I would never be able to stick to a plan!!!

If you had to choose being true to yourself an not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if it you didn't particularly want to, which would you choose?

I would almost certainly choose being true to myself, because I don't like compromising for the sake of other people, though if making the other person happy would benefit me more than being true to myself, then I would make the person happy, because it would technically mean I was staying true myself by making them happy for my own benefit. But I would probably go for the first, because the probability of benefitting from making someone happy, to me, is very slim

Would you rather someone tell you why something is the way it is or how to do something?

-Why it is the way it is because I find it more intriguing and getting something done sounds pretty dull.

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus on what happens or relate it to something your familiar to?

- Relate it to something I'm familiar with.

Which would be easier for you to reply and why? 1. Tell me a lot of things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell me what's going to happen in X situation?

- Tell you about a lot of things that could happen because it comes quite naturally to me and I get frustrated if I don't, unless you're not worth my time or won't understand.


----------



## justMatt (May 4, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> Hi, so I came up with an eight question MBTI test because I've had a hard time typing myself. I'd like to try to type other people with it to see how accurate it is. Please only answer the questions if you already know what type you are or include that you don't know your type at the beginning of your post. Thanks so much to anyone who helps out!
> 
> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
> 
> ...


1. I would think about how the decision would impact me, and how it would impact my life short term.
2. Group of friends, as long as we had stuff to do that kept us entertained and busy.
3. I would tell them how the people and things in the world have impacted me and my life
4. This is a little hard. I`m in college, so I kinda have to plan years out to achieve my degree. But for anything mundane, I`m extremely go with the flow 
5. Being true to myself 
6. How to get something done
7. Relate it
8. Give me all the info you've gathered, and I would choose what would be the most likely outcome


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@everydaydreams - Let's play this then xD I want you to also break down my functional usage, and not just go by the letters, okay?

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

It depends on the type of decision; if it's an instant decision, then I will just go with what I know within the moment and enjoy doing/want to have, but if it's a long-term decision, I think about the 

bigger picture and the best possible outcome for myself, and possibly the people around me. I will sit and calculate and possibilities, then narrow it down to the best possible outcome at the 

time, and maybe even try to predict the outcome and what I need to do, in order to progress onto the next stage from that.

*
If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would 

you choose and why?*

Honestly? If this is an introvert/extrovert question, then it's quite bad because a lot of people are actually ambiverted nowadays, or lean towards the idea of being asocial-- not minding if they 

socialize or not. But personally, I would have to do both (have Saturday communicating with friends, and Sunday to myself) because this is the best way for me to balance out my energy and 

psyche and not become stressed. It's just how I am hardwired to expand/receive energy. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

"Behind all the smoke is another mirror." 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

That's a hard question. I honestly think that people need to do both, in order to survive. I know that some people are natural planners, and others are natural improvisers, but I think that the 

average person needs to do both in order to get a good amount of progess in life; you need the action and sails to make the ship move, and the map for directions to know your destination. I've 

learned that as an important life lesson along the way. You need balance to survive and thrive. 

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you 

choose?
*

Honestly? I don't really care if I do either one. It's nice to do things for your own happiness from time to time, but it's also nice to make people happy unexpectedly from time to time. It's a part 

of life and having a fair social balance. Compromise. 

*
Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

How to get it done, obviously. Wasting time is futile. If you have time at the end, go ask, but asking why something is the way that it is won't get you far in life.

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

Hm, I like to imagine the story within my mind as someone is telling it, and relate my own symbollic imagery to it in order to decode it and find out what's going on in the story, and the direction 

in which it's heading in. 

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

I think 2 because I think that it's easier for me to focus on the most likely outcome based upon the patterns/what I already know. If there are too many possibilities then I begin to lose focus of my original aim.

(Just do this for me, since it took me a week to fill out, ngl xD)


----------



## elisabeth1 (Jun 4, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> Hi, so I came up with an eight question MBTI test because I've had a hard time typing myself. I'd like to try to type other people with it to see how accurate it is. Please only answer the questions if you already know what type you are or include that you don't know your type at the beginning of your post. Thanks so much to anyone who helps out!
> 
> 1. If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
> 
> ...


1. I would consider the circumstances and think about possible outcomes and other options (quickly), before I decide.

2. Alone for a weekend. I work with people all the time so in my free time I try to avoid people. I like to meet friends for a coffee/socialize but a whole weekend is way too much.

3. I like to observe and analyze but I am very quick to judge. Usually my first impressions turn out to be true. If not, I can change my view when it is incorrect.

4. I like to plan long-term and work towards that goal with by breaking down those goals to steps. I do try to leave enough room for different decisions though. It's like I set a long-term goal and the way to that goal can be improvised.

5. Depending on the situation. At work or any situation where I will be in touch with that person for a short period I would prefer to make them happy. I feel like a chameleon. If the other person is a friend or family I would rather be myself.

6. Why something is the way it is.

7. Relate it and look for examples.

8. Difficult question. I would say 2. Tell what's going to happen in X situation. I would go over possible outcomes and probabilities quickly in my mind but I would make up my mind of the most likely outcome pretty fast and think about that further.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> *I made this into an automated test that you can take here: https://uquiz.com/GnIoID Please share your result below!*
> 
> The test has been taken 100 times so far!  Thank you to everyone who has helped!
> 
> ...


Didn't see this until now, but yeah I'd really like you to type me.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Okay, i'll give it a go. 

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

Am I the right person to be making that decision? Why are they asking me? Upon their answer, give an honest evaluation.

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

Alone. Definitely.

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

Id probably talk about the power imbalances, the unfairness, how humanity has been rigged and then some more ideological analysis. 

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

A general plan, the details will be worked out as I go along. I may not stick to it. If I did, it was the right thing.

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

The first rather than the latter.

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

Both but there is usually fault with both. So, tell me the way it is and prepare for debate. And give me advice on how to do something but be prepared I may discover better methods. If I want advice, I will ask for it.

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

Relate it to something im familiar with.

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

Sorry but both. One after the other. 

I generally know what my type is.


----------



## introvert hero (Jul 11, 2017)

I took the automated test, and it got my type right! I lied that I didn't know my type, because I feard it would influence the result. 

Here are my answers (I liked writing them, even already taking the automated test): 

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

I'd decide what would be the best decision, and then I would decide if taking the decision would hurt someone. If it does hurt someone, I'd evaluate what is more important, doing the right thing or the welbeing of such person. 

*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

I would rather be alone, for I would not miss people. I would not even perceive their absence. And I would miss myself. 

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*

_*Thinks for a good while*_ Things you want never come the way you want. Just keep struggling for what you love and try to have fun, and you will be fine... Yeah, I wouldn't answer the question. 

*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Improvise, of course. Why should I confine myself to a prision? (I couldn't stick to it, of course.)

*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*

I would be true to myself. If I really liked the person, then I would do the thing I don't want - and I think I this would still count as being true to myself. 

*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

I'd prefer to know why. I prefer to discover the how trough practice, even though a tip is much appreciated, for it's better to know where to start from. 

*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

Relate. I allways remember something and end up interupting someone's speech

*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

Number 1, I guess.


----------



## Retrospectacles (May 11, 2017)

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
I'd first listen carefully to the decision I am asked to make and why they feel I should make it. Then I'd consider the best possible solution--probably for a long time as I am generally a very slow and meticulous thinker. After I had come to what I believed was the most logical and sound solution based off of the current and future state of things as well as how they would directly affect myself and the person desiring me to make a decision as well as any other people requiring particular consideration, I would decisively announce and defend my decision.

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
I would definitely rather be alone. I find that extended alone time is meditative because social interaction can encourage single-mindedness and shallowness in many situations. Aloneness contrarily encourages self-awareness, free exploration and development of one's skills and interests, and reflective expression through many forms including but not limited to poetry, thought logging, and art. It is necessary and healthy to regularly remind yourself of who you are and what you tend to do/be interested in when under the judgment or influence of no one. 

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
Intriguing question. I would say that I see the world very... Unusually. I tend to focus on and appreciate things that are generally odd, small, and overlooked. In fact, I tend to then assign my new-found ideas and realizations to what can only be described as potential components of mental collages, each with a particular theme. As for people as individuals, I see them as incredible and valuable. I see the potential for interaction with them and for their own personal development as limitless. I think I see more in people than most others. For example, and this is a strange thing to say, the people I most admire are people who display a series of actions, behaviours, and creations that I consider to be "just right" for them. For people with, for instance, behavior, expressions, and skills that make perfect sense for them are seen to me as observable works of art. As groups though and as a whole, I usually don't like "people" and don't see much hope for them. "People" are often mindless and hateful. Honestly though, this is an unrealistic as a direct, in-person answer because it is very straightforward and well thought out. I would likely reply something honest but much more vague, and short. I don't know how people would react to this answer.

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
This really depends on the extent of "planning out everything". If the plans consisted of large details like my career, lifestyle, travel plans, experiences, and so on, this would be perfectly preferable. However, if the plans consisted of a daily, unalterable schedule that dictated what I would do from minute to minute, what I would eat from meal to meal, I'd rather improvise. I would feel trapped in a cage otherwise, and I hate that feeling. I experience it enough from the tediousness of life anyway, so I need freedom in the little things.

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
This is another "depends" question, majorly. It depends so hugely on the weight of the decision and the person I would make unhappy, and how unhappy I would make them. I find this question impossible to answer in a way that would be consistent with myself and my choices. The limited answer: For small things that are mostly arbitrary to my own well-being, making someone happy. For large, health/happiness-altering decisions, being true to myself.

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Why it is the way it is. Learning the details of something can be infinitely useful and can help to understand the nature of other things and in fact, life itself in many ways. Learning how to get something done is usually a lessonless achievement. And, to add a "I wish for more wishes" spin to it, knowing why things are can often lead to knowing how to do more things--much more frequently than the other way around. 

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
This is a difficult question. I'm going with both even though the way the question was posed, that's definitely not a choice. During a story, as well as when reading a book or watching a movie, I will generally spend most of my time trying to process the movie in the most beneficial and informative way possible, and trying to find ways to relate the media content to myself. This may sound self-centered, but it is not as you think. I'm trying to relate it to myself not by finding similarities between myself and the source, but by looking for meaning, value, and important new information, and wondering how I can apply it to my own life.

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
Definitely the second although I believe I would be good at both.

Loved this questionnaire! Looking forward to an evaluation. Also I apologize for the long answers to most of the questions.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

everydaydreams said:


> Hi, so I came up with an eight question MBTI test because I've had a hard time typing myself. I'd like to try to type other people with it to see how accurate it is. Please only answer the questions if you already know what type you are or include that you don't know your type at the beginning of your post. Thanks so much to anyone who helps out!





> If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?


I'd give them my first impressions, but I'm pretty sure they won't follow them anyway. It has been my experience that most people rarely follow advice. They just want more time to justify the decisions they've already made. 



> If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?


I could go either way. I'm right down the middle on things like this. 



> If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?


Everyone and everything is an opportunity to learn something from a new perspective.



> Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?



Improvise (duh). Life is all about making things up as you go along. We just get better at making it look graceful as we go. 



> If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?


True to myself. In the long run, knowing the truth is less painful. 



> Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?



I'm not really good with either of these, but I really don't like being told how to get things done. Sometimes I need it, though. 



> If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?


I'll automatically do both without thinking about it. 



> Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.



A lot of different things that could happen (and which one I think will probably happen).

BONUS: I went back over this _after_ I posted it to make sure I was satisfied with how well I answered the questions. I'm _never_ 100% happy with what I write. I'm always wanting to go back and tweak things here and there. I'm trying to get the meaning just right with as few sentences as possible. 

I'm an ENTP (in case anyone was wondering).:tongue:


----------



## MercurialLife (Mar 11, 2017)

I took your quiz @everydaydreams and got intp 21%, 15% infp, 10% infj etc . i don't know my type so i can't confirm or infirm anything.


----------



## thecatlady (Mar 2, 2016)

I know this is old, but...

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?
Please don’t make me do this. Of course I have a strong preference (usually), but I don’t want to make other people do something just because I do and look bossy.

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?
Alone, because oh dear god my senses could not handle being with people that much.

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?
This would take too long - it’s too complex - I’ll forget a ton of stuff - so no

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?
Can I choose both? I do for sure have dreams for the next five years and would likely be extremely disappointed if those things didn’t happen, but I would get so bored and sick of having EVERYTHING planned out. I’m a terrible planner and I’m not great at sticking to plans either. I tend to get bored.

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?
Generally, being true to myself. Depends on the person, though.

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?
Both - however, their way of getting something done might not make sense to me. When something doesn’t make sense to me, there is absolutely no chance I will eventually figure out how to do it that way. At the same time, I like very clear and specific instructions.

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?
Completely both, simultaneously

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.
Both wrapped into one


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I did the 17 question online test and got the correct result, so thumbs up from here.


----------



## Mollinator5 (Apr 5, 2019)

If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?

I would ask why on earth I need to. And it depends on the “something.” I would measure the pros and cons and be impartial emotionally.

If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?

First one despite people telling me how extroverted I appear. The weekends are where I truly relax, which is alone listening to music or playing video games. I would rather not socialize and if I do, it has to be online, not in person.

If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?

I would say that people are stupid sometimes, but that there is beauty at times. The diversity of races is interesting visually. Although I mainly think of trash because that is probably what our world will look like in less than 10,000 years. But I like thinking of futuristic settings and also scenarios that could happen like time machines and what I would do and why.

Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?

Oof, this is hard. I guess I would plan even though in the short term I would improvise. I’ll say plan though because that is usually more efficient.

If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?

Well, fuck the person who wants to be happy by building a fence around me. I will do what I want. I am not going to let someone dictate what I do and love.

Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?

Why. 90% why. I ask why too much.

If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?

On what could happen, positive or negative regardless. I like to guess.

Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.

The first one. I like thinking of alternatives and debating from different perspectives.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Note I don't feel certain about my MBTI type. I am curious to see what you come up with without me influencing this by stating what my type could be.

*If someone came to you and asked you to make a decision about something, what would your thought process be?*

I find this question lacks context around it so I'll offer a couple of answers.

In a work situation I don't have the authority generally to make decisions and as such would decline to make the decision, but would suggest who to talk to. I would offer my thoughts about what the answer could be and why I think it is the case but I would also make it clear I can't answer this and they need to follow this up with the correct person.

If the decision is actually the responsibility of the person asking (they just don't want to make it and are seeking someone to tell them what to do) then I would give them what knowledge I have, suggest what options I would take and explain why I would do it that way but I would again place the responsibility back to the person by disclaiming 'this is how I see it and what would work for me"

If it was my place to make the decision then first and for most I would seek to understand what is being asked. People don't always say what they mean or even have an idea of what they need. I would seek to understand what the intend outcome is to be, then I would explore my options and research them. Next I would compare these options and narrow things down. the aim is to seek the optimum solution that meets the required needs. I am assuming here I have the time. If I don't have the time then I will simply decided based on the best of my knowledge and will take responsibility for the outcome.


*If you had to choose between being alone in a room with things to do but no one to communicate with for a weekend or being around a group of friends constantly for a weekend, which would you choose and why?*

If could choose just a couple of my close friends then it would be friends in the room. We are generally able to give each other space without intruding, and often our conversations are on interesting topics that can be sustained over a length of time. I don't think I would feel overwhelmed.

If I were to include all my friends and family then it would definitely be a weekend in a room by myself. Too many people at once, too large a group, too much energy drained, too many people requiring my attention.

*If someone came to you and asked you to explain the way you view the people and things in the world, what would you tell them?*
I would say the viewpoint I hold towards the world is malleable. In one hand I could see mankind as a virus on this planet yet simultaneously I could view it as a process in which an organism produces waste products (with a few more steps). My perspective on things can shift.

I tend to view people in terms of what qualities they have, what works/doesn't work and what interest me. I generally don't make judgments of people or their actions in terms of good/bad/right/wrong (except for extreme cases). People are unique independent agents capable of making their own decisions and life choices. I'm not fazed if someone else has a different belief to me.

I can also be quite oblivious to the people and things around me as I'm generally I'm more focused internally and generally enjoy observing my thoughts/emotions/images/perspective/etc. So yeah sometimes I don't see things or people in the world literally haha.


*Would you rather improvise everything you do for the next five years or plan out everything you want to do in the next five years and stick to it?*

Out of these two choices I would prefer to plan the next 5 years. It wouldn't be a strict plan with a strict time frame or overly specific details as it would need to allow for timing of circumstances out of my control. I guess an example is I could currently put a deposit on a house but this would not suit my work situation (end of contract next year). The plan is to work towards owning my own place in the world however this plan needs to be flexible enough to take advantage of opportunities and the right timing of things (such as changes in housing prices or taking out a loan without the continuation of work guaranteed).


*If you had to choose between being true to yourself and not making someone happy or doing what would make someone happy even if you didn’t particularly want to, which would you choose?*

This really depends. For small things that don't matter much to me I'll make the other person happy. I don't mind going out of my way when it's little effort on my behalf.

For bigger things in my life then yes I would be true to myself even if that would hurt another. I do not intend to live my life for someone else's entertainment. Generally I keep people in my life who accept me as me anyway as I'm not interested in pretending.


*Would you rather have someone tell you why something is the way it is or tell you how to do get something done?*

I'll go more with why. When I'm given a why I can understand the purpose of a process and I am able to adjust this process if circumstances change. I can also make things more efficient and streamline things to achieve a better outcome. At the same time I'm not omitting something that turns out to be quite important as I was told why.

Being given 'just how something is done' will not help me when something random happens and the process does not work. Also instructions can also be vague and open to interpretation.


*If someone tells you a story, are you more likely to focus only on what happens or relate it to something you’re familiar with?*

I'm not sure. Generally I may predict where they are going with the story, or I might bring up ideas/area of interest/things that I know that relate to what they are saying.

I'm not sure how this fits with focusing on what happens or relating it to something familiar, maybe more something familiar?

I will note though if the story is quite important to the person I am making more of an effort to focus on what the other person is saying and to give feedback on how the situation may have affect them. The focus is to emotionally validate the person (a skill I'd like to improve).


*Which would be easier for you to reply to and why? 1. Tell me a lot of different things that could happen in X situation! 2. Tell what’s going to happen in X situation.*

Generally I'm more likely to say what is going to happen in a situation or give a couple of likely scenarios than lots of different things that could happen. I'm more interested in what is likely occur than entertaining the possibility of something that requires the breaking of physics to occur. It's more in terms of an 'if, then, else' kind of response or answering in terms of cause and effect. It may simply be what I predict will happen.
.


----------

